# 2 Monitore - welcher Adapter?



## MSAB (1. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,
ich hab hier 2 Monitore rumstehen, die beide über einen VGA-Stecker verfügen.
Mein Pc läuft nun mit der Grafikkarte Radeon X740XL, die (so weit ich das sehe, kenn mich damit nicht so aus) einen VGA Anschluss, sowie einen DVI-I (Dual Link)-Anschluss besitzt...
Also soweit ich jetzt schon recherchiert habe, sollte es ja eigentlich möglich sein über einen entsprechenden Adapter den einen Monitor über diesen DVI-Anschluss laufen lassen. Nur wollt ich jetzt nochmal fragen: Was brauch ich denn da jetzt genau für einen Adapter?

Danke schonmal
MfG MSAB


----------



## kalle123456 (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

du brauchst den DVI to VGA Adapter, der liegt eigentlich immer der Grafikkarte bei.




Gruss


----------



## MSAB (1. Mai 2008)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort  
Mein Pc ist so ein Fertig-Pc von Aldi, daher lag i-wie auch kein solcher Adapter dabei...

Aber jetzt weiß ich immerhin, was ich für einen brauch, dann muss ich mir wohl bei Gelegenheit einen solchen besorgen...

MfG


----------

